# Mobile home wanted



## meercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Looking to buy a mobile home to put on a plot of land near to
Sao Bras de Alportel so that i can use it for breaks.....used or
new would be considered depending on the price....................


----------



## ketan (Mar 30, 2008)

meercat said:


> Looking to buy a mobile home to put on a plot of land near to
> Sao Bras de Alportel so that i can use it for breaks.....used or
> new would be considered depending on the price....................


Hi Meercat,

I know a friend who bought one brand new when she came to reside in Portugal, about 3 months ago she has decided that she will be returning to South Africa and therefore is interested in selling, it is at present sited at Guincho Campsite near Cascais.
It is a 2 bedroom place and if purchased can be removed and taken to a plot of land of your choice, or even another campsite. 
If you have any queries give us a call on +351 96 888 1442

Regards & Happy hunting


----------



## meercat (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for your reply ketan.....i will be over in the Algarve next week and have a word with my builder to see what is possible.....perhaps i will be in touch with you...Cheers......


----------



## agnes (Feb 22, 2008)

I know someone who has mobile home for sale it is based near gois but can give you phone number if interested


----------



## meercat (Dec 5, 2008)

agnes said:


> I know someone who has mobile home for sale it is based near gois but can give you phone number if interested


Thank you still looking at different alternatives and my builder has not sorted a plot out yet....................


----------

